# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مبرووووك للزعيم الفوز الغالى  . .   .

## الصاااااقعة

*ملياااار مبروك وعقبال البطولة أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انتصر الزعيم على مريخ الفاشر  1/0بقدم سيف تيرى   . . . انتصار بعرق الجبين   . . الى الأمام   . .      .
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك وعقبال التتويج في المباراة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7CPT-vpoYI#0

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Abu Reem

*مبروك لكل الصفوه .. وإن شاء الله الأفراح تتواصل في المباراتين الجايات ديل ..
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مبروووووووك الفوز وعقبال البطوله ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات ياصفوة

لبنت خلاص مانديها الطير 

*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مليوووون مبروووووك 
*

----------

